# 1970 unival



## theterrym (Jan 4, 2015)

My first muscle bike. It started out as a rusted frame, the wheels didn't turn and had a garbage bag full of parts. The original investment was $40 so I couldn't say no to this project!! I think it turned out really nice and the wife even says she likes this one!! I have no idea who made UNIVAL. I cant find any information, does anyone know anything about it?


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 4, 2015)

It Turned out great .Love the shifter and whitewalls!


----------



## eeapo (Jan 4, 2015)

It would be great if you had before pics.


----------



## eeapo (Jan 4, 2015)

Are rims original


----------



## theterrym (Jan 4, 2015)

The rims are not original. the originals were very rusty and included were some that shined up pretty nice so I had the hubs swapped into those rims. 
I wish I had taken a before photo. I got excited and took the bike all apart as soon as I got it home.


----------

